# االاقسام العامة > منبر الثقافة والادب >  >  حان وقت الوداع

## محمد النادر

*ﺩﻗﺖ ﺳﺎﻋﺔ ﺍﻟﻔﺮﺍﻕ....
 ﺣﺎﻥ ﻭﻗﺖ ﺍﻟﻮﺩﺍﻉ........
 ﻗﺮﻋﺖ ﺃﺟﺮﺍﺱ ﺍﻟﻨﻬﺎﻳﺔ......
 ﻭﻣﺎ ﺑﻘﻲ ﻟﻚ ﻳﺎ ﻗﻠﺒﻲ ﺳﻮﻯ ﺫﻛﺮﻯ
 ﺗﻠﺘﻤﺲ ﻓﻴﻬﺎ ﺍﻟﻌﺰﺍﺀ..
 ﻟﻘﺪ ﺣﻜﻢ ﺍﻟﻘﺪﺭ ﻋﻠﻰ ﺍﻟﺤﺐ ﺑﺎﻟﻔﻨﺎﺀ..
 ﻭﻣﺎ ﺑﺎﻟﻴﺪ ﺣﻴﻠﺔ ﻭﻻ ﺣﺘﻰ ﺩﻭﺍﺀ..
 ﻓﻘﻂ ﻟﺤﻈﺎﺕ ﻣﻦ ﺍﻟﺒﻜﺎﺀ..
 ﺃﺧﻄﻔﻬﺎ ﻣﻦ ﺍﻟﺰﻣﻦ ﻋﻠﻰ ﺍﺳﺘﺤﻴﺎﺀ..
 ﻓﺄﺧﻠﻮ ﺑﻨﻔﺴﻲ ﺑﺎﻟﺨﻔﺎﺀ..
 ﻭﺃﺫﺭﻑ ﻋﻠﻰ ﺣﺒﻲ ﺩﻣﻮﻉ ﺍﻟﻮﻓﺎﺀ..
 ﻟﻘﺪ ﺣﻔﺮﺕ ﺍﺳﻤﻪ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﻔﻜﺮ
 ﻭﺍﻟﻮﺟﺪﺍﻥ..
 ﻭﺣﻔﻈﺖ ﺭﺳﻤﻪ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﻘﻠﺐ ﻭﺍﻷﺷﺠﺎﻥ..
 ﻭﺳﺘﺒﻘﻰ ﺫﻛﺮﺍﻩ ﺍﻟﻨﻮﺭ ﺍﻟﺬﻱ ﺃﺳﺘﻤﺪ ﻣﻨﻪ
 ﺍﻟﺤﻴﺎﺓ..
 ﻳﻘﺘﻠﻨﻲ ﺍﻟﺸﻮﻕ ﻭﺍﻟﺤﻨﻴﻦ..
 ﻳﻤﺰﻗﻨﻲ ﺍﻟﺒﻌﺪ ﻭﺍﻟﻔﺮﺍﻕ..
 ﺃﺣﻦ ﺇﻟﻰ ﺍﻷﻣﺲ ﺍﻟﺒﻌﻴﺪ..
 ﺃﺣﻦ ﺇﻟﻰ ﺍﻟﻤﺎﺿﻲ ﺍﻟﺬﻱ ﻟﻦ ﻳﻌﻮﺩ..
 ﺃﺷﺘﺎﻕ ﻟﻜﻠﻤﺔ ﻣﻨﻪ..ﻟﻨﻈﺮﺓ ﺃﻭ ﺍﺑﺘﺴﺎﻣﺔ..
 ﻭﻟﻜﻦ ﺍﻟﺰﻣﻦ ﻳﺤﺮﻣﻨﻲ ﺣﻼﻭﺓ ﺍﻟﻠﻘﻴﺎ
 ﻭﻧﺪﺍﻭﺓ ﺭﺅﻳﺎﻩ.
 ﻳﻜﺒﻠﻨﻲ ﺍﻟﻜﺒﺮﻳﺎﺀ..
 ﻭﻳﻤﻨﻌﻨﻲ ﻣﻦ ﺃﻥ ﺃﺭﻛﺾ ﻟﻠﻘﻴﺎﻩ..
 ﻷﺑﻌﺜﺮ ﺳﻨﻴﻦ ﻋﻤﺮﻱ ﺑﻴﻦ ﻳﺪﻳﻪ..
 ﻓﺄﻃﻔﺊ ﺑﺬﻟﻚ ﻟﻬﻴﺐ ﺍﻟﺸﻮﻕ ﻭﺃﺧﺮﺝ ﻣﻦ
 ﺛﻮﺏ ﺍﻷﺣﺰﺍﻥ..
 ﻟﻜﻦ ﻗﻴﺪ ﺍﻟﻜﺒﺮﻳﺎﺀ ﺃﻗﻮﻯ ﻣﻦ ﻟﺬﺓ
 ﺃﺣﻼﻣﻲ...ﻻ....ﻻ ﻳﻤﻜﻦ ﺃﻥ ﺃﺫﻫﺐ ﺇﻟﻴﻪ..
 ﻻ ﻟﻦ ﺃﺿﻌﻒ..
 ﻟﻦ ﺃﺳﺘﺴﻠﻢ ﻟﻸﺣﺰﺍﻥ
 ﻭﺇﻥ ﻛﺎﻥ ﺛﻤﻦ ﺫﻟﻚ ﺍﻟﻌﺬﺍﺏ..
 ﻓﻤﺮﺣﺒﺎً ﻟﻠﻌﺬﺍﺏ..
 ﻣﺮﺣﺒﺎً ﻟﻸﻟﻢ ﻭ ﺍﻷﺣﺰﺍﻥ..
 ﺳﺄﻋﻴﺶ ﺣﺒﺎً ﺃﻟﻴﻤﺎً..
 ﺳﺄﻋﻴﺶ ﺣﺒﺎً ﻣﺴﺘﺤﻴﻼً..
 ﻳﺴﺘﻨﻔﺬ ﻗﻮﺍﻱ ﻭﻳﻤﺘﺺ ﻣﻨﻲ ﺍﻟﺤﻴﺎﺓ ..
 ﻭﺃﺗﺮﻙ ﺟﺮﺡ ﺍﻟﻘﻠﺐ ﻟﻠﺰﻣﺎﻥ..
 .....ﻓﻘﺪ ﺗﻜﻮﻥ ﺍﻷﻳﺎﻡ ﻭﺍﻟﺴﻨﻴﻦ ﻫﻲ
 ﺍﻟﺪﻭﺍﺀ....

*

----------


## نابلسى المريخابى

*ياســـــــــــاتر   ي ودالنادر ماااااااااالك الحـــــــاصل ليك شنو من صباح الرحمن
                        	*

----------


## الحوشابي

*الزول دا كل ما نقول خلاص فارق الشواكيش يطل علينا بشاكوش جديد . . . كان الله في عونك
*

----------


## المريود

*ياخي ما تكتب قدام عنوانك ده فصيدة ... من الصباح كده ؟؟؟
                        	*

----------


## محمد النادر

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة نابلسى المريخابى
					

ياســـــــــــاتر   ي ودالنادر ماااااااااالك الحـــــــاصل ليك شنو من صباح الرحمن



ههههه تقول شنو الشواكيش حاره يأخوي وربنا يلطف والشاكوش الجاي م يكون ضربه قاضيه
                        	*

----------


## محمد النادر

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الحوشابي
					

الزول دا كل ما نقول خلاص فارق الشواكيش يطل علينا بشاكوش جديد . . . كان الله في عونك




 بعد م قلنا خلاص من الغرام توبــه شوف الزمن ساقني مشيت جبال نوبـــه 
*

----------


## محمد النادر

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة المريود
					

ياخي ما تكتب قدام عنوانك ده فصيدة ... من الصباح كده ؟؟؟



هههههه انت طووووووووووول بالك م تستعجل 
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*ﻻ ﻟﻦ ﺃﺿﻌﻒ..
 ﻟﻦ ﺃﺳﺘﺴﻠﻢ ﻟﻸﺣﺰﺍﻥ
 ﻭﺇﻥ ﻛﺎﻥ ﺛﻤﻦ ﺫﻟﻚ ﺍﻟﻌﺬﺍﺏ..
 ﻓﻤﺮﺣﺒﺎً ﻟﻠﻌﺬﺍﺏ..
 ﻣﺮﺣﺒﺎً ﻟﻸﻟﻢ ﻭ ﺍﻷﺣﺰﺍﻥ..
 ﺳﺄﻋﻴﺶ ﺣﺒﺎً ﺃﻟﻴﻤﺎً..
 ﺳﺄﻋﻴﺶ ﺣﺒﺎً ﻣﺴﺘﺤﻴﻼً..
 ﻳﺴﺘﻨﻔﺬ ﻗﻮﺍﻱ ﻭﻳﻤﺘﺺ ﻣﻨﻲ ﺍﻟﺤﻴﺎﺓ ..
 ﻭﺃﺗﺮﻙ ﺟﺮﺡ ﺍﻟﻘﻠﺐ ﻟﻠﺰﻣﺎﻥ..
 .....ﻓﻘﺪ ﺗﻜﻮﻥ ﺍﻷﻳﺎﻡ ﻭﺍﻟﺴﻨﻴﻦ ﻫﻲ
 ﺍﻟﺪﻭﺍﺀ....


ولد ده
لكن كلام ياود النادر

*

----------


## محمد النادر

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مريخابي كسلاوي
					

ﻻ ﻟﻦ ﺃﺿﻌﻒ..
 ﻟﻦ ﺃﺳﺘﺴﻠﻢ ﻟﻸﺣﺰﺍﻥ
 ﻭﺇﻥ ﻛﺎﻥ ﺛﻤﻦ ﺫﻟﻚ ﺍﻟﻌﺬﺍﺏ..
 ﻓﻤﺮﺣﺒﺎً ﻟﻠﻌﺬﺍﺏ..
 ﻣﺮﺣﺒﺎً ﻟﻸﻟﻢ ﻭ ﺍﻷﺣﺰﺍﻥ..
 ﺳﺄﻋﻴﺶ ﺣﺒﺎً ﺃﻟﻴﻤﺎً..
 ﺳﺄﻋﻴﺶ ﺣﺒﺎً ﻣﺴﺘﺤﻴﻼً..
 ﻳﺴﺘﻨﻔﺬ ﻗﻮﺍﻱ ﻭﻳﻤﺘﺺ ﻣﻨﻲ ﺍﻟﺤﻴﺎﺓ ..
 ﻭﺃﺗﺮﻙ ﺟﺮﺡ ﺍﻟﻘﻠﺐ ﻟﻠﺰﻣﺎﻥ..
 .....ﻓﻘﺪ ﺗﻜﻮﻥ ﺍﻷﻳﺎﻡ ﻭﺍﻟﺴﻨﻴﻦ ﻫﻲ
 ﺍﻟﺪﻭﺍﺀ....


ولد ده
لكن كلام ياود النادر




احم احم لقد اخجلت تواضعي
                        	*

----------


## الدلميت

*شاكوش جديد .. عااادي
                        	*

----------


## خالد عيساوي

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
دة كلام طيب .. وتستمر الشواكيش مرة بعدة مرة بعد مرة .. بكفي 
*

----------


## مهدي محمد عبد الماجد

*مفــارق كيـــف تخليـــنــا لشوقنا و ذكــري ماضينا 

و كيف بعدك يكون الحـال و كيــف تصبـــح لياليـنــا

فريقنا الكان مفرهد بـيك و عــاش روعـــة تلاقينــا

صبح حزنان و ما مصـدق في يــوم ترحــل تخلينــا

و ين بعدك نلاقي حنــان طيـبــة و رقــة يـا زينـــة

مشيت خليتنــا للايـــام منـو الغيــرك بواسيـنــا

و حاتك نحن ما بننسـاك و لا بعــــــدك بنسيـنــــا

و مهمــا طالـت الايـــــام مصيرو الحي يعود لينـــا

بنحسب بعدك اللحظات و ليل الشوق يطول بينا

و ما بنتهنى يوم بعـــدك و لا الايـــــام تصافيـنـــــا

تصور حالنا كيــف بعــدك و كيـف فاضــت ماقينـــا

رحلت و شلت كل الكون منـو الغيــرك بواسيـنـــا



*

----------


## الدلميت

*وتتوالي الشواكيش !!!!!!!!
                        	*

----------


## حبيب العجب

*الصرح البنيتو أماني سامو إتهدا

والباب الفتحتو عليّ مابينسدا

والحب القديم يادوب تكيتو مخدا



*

----------

